# Pictures of Vintage Carriages and Coaches



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2015)

There;s a discovery centre and museum about 20 miles from here that houses a small collection of Vintage carriages and coaches as well as Cars and omnibuses..

Thought you all might like to see a few from our visit in the summer..some of these date back to the 1700's..and were regular transport for the rich folks..


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2015)

These next ones are from the London Transport Museum







a Vintage Tube train...


----------



## drifter (Jan 11, 2015)

I like that third and fourth carriage. 
Go to the store and your groceries and kids would fit in the back


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 12, 2015)

Drifter these things were HUGE...you can't see that in the picture of course but  my head only reached up to the door handle on the first coach


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 12, 2015)

I received these in an e mail..

.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 12, 2015)

Love the carriages at the Royal Mews next to Buckingham Palace.


----------



## Josiah (Jan 12, 2015)

A gypsy wagon


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 13, 2015)

I like how the signboard on the bus uses a picture of a cross for Charing Cross Road! 

Amazing vehicles, all of them.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 13, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Drifter these things were HUGE...you can't see that in the picture of course but  my head only reached up to the door handle on the first coach


...maybe when the kid's get BIGGER,and the grocery list gets l-o-n-g-e-r!


----------

